# Ubuntu 11.10 SASL (postfix/courier) - bekanntes Problem



## schickel (24. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

vornweg: Ich habe bereits die Artikel und HowTo's zu dem SASL-Problem mit postfix und courier gelesen. Ich habe auch die fehlenden libs installiert sowie die  4 deb's.

Server: Ubuntu 11.10 64Bit
Kernel: 

```
root@schickel:/var/log# uname -a 
Linux schickel 3.0.0-12-server #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 16:36:30 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
```
Meine ISPConfig 3 Version: 3.0.4.2

Dennoch kann ich keine Mails verschicken. Im Log steht folgende Meldung:


```
Jan 24 10:14:54 schickel postfix/smtpd[6524]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Jan 24 10:14:54 schickel postfix/smtpd[6524]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: No such file or directory
Jan 24 10:14:54 schickel postfix/smtpd[6524]: warning: localhost[127.0.0.1]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed: generic failure
Jan 24 10:14:54 schickel postfix/smtpd[6524]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
```
Ein testsaslauthd gibt folgendes:


```
root@server:/var/log# testsaslauthd -u user@domain.de -p blablablabla
0: NO "authentication failed"
```
saslauthd habe ich auch neu gestartet.

Welche Infos braucht ihr noch?

Was ist bei mir noch falsch?


----------



## schickel (24. Jan. 2012)

Ich habe es, glaube ich, nun nach langer Zeit selbst gelöst:

Nach der Installation der angegebenen Pakete habe ich aus "verzweiflung" ein update.php aus dem Installationsverzeichnis von ISPConfig3 gestartet. Insbesondere das Rekonfigurieren der Dienste. Danach wurden die Dienste neu gestartet und SASL ging dann plötzlich.

Ein Blick in die /etc/default/saslauthd hat mir gezeigt, dass sfolgender Eintrag vprgenommen wurde:


```
OPTIONS="-c -m /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd -r"
```
Bei mir stand vorher was ganz anderes da. Dennoch habe ich den Eintrag oben ausprobiert, jedoch _ohne_ die "-r" Option.

Nun geht es und alles ist prima....


----------

